# What is Pono?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What have we been hearing? What can we expect here

http://www.mypono.com/


[video=youtube;qL1ffo8TwGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL1ffo8TwGM[/video]


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Good old Neil, a man after my own heart. He once said that listening to a CD was like looking at the world through a screen door, you could see what was out there, but a lot was missing. Kind of the same as those modelling amps. Analogue definitely rules.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Is it real, yet?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

His brutally written book talks about this a lot. Basically just a very high spec digital format.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WCGill said:


> He once said that listening to a CD was like looking at the world through a screen door, you could see what was out there, but a lot was missing.


Thanks for this...I had never heard it and it put a big smile on my face!!

Cheers

Dave


----------

